
How to Master the Front-End Development - bajcmartinez
https://livecodestream.dev/post/2020-06-29-how-to-master-the-front-end-development/
======
meriocepeda
I like the point in code reviews, usually I feel bad when someone says I did
something wrong. It's always awkward.

~~~
bajcmartinez
It's actually a normal feeling z many people I know have been there, myself
included.

It's important to have confidence and trust that whomever is reviewing your
code does it because wants to help, and not to criticize you.

Both sides are learning and getting better, is not about proving you were
wrong, is about writing better software.

------
livecodestream
Interesting points.

~~~
bajcmartinez
Thanks

